# Caravan Site Tycoon.



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

Couldn't believe it when I stumbled across this!

http://www.yearsinthemaking.co.uk/4436.html

8O :roll: :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Great idea for all budding site owners!


----------

